# Introducing....................rhino!



## esclark76 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hello there everyone. I would like to introduce my new hand made bent rod shooter named "Rhino!" I made it from 5/16 inch steel rod, using Trumark heavy pull tubing, fork opening is about 4 to 4 1/2 inches, can be shot left or right handed(I'm a lefty), and it shoots beautifully!!! I made the bend on the bottom to be a type of anchor to help keep a good grip on it. Took me a day to build(once I had all the tools that I needed...lol!) and looking forward to start my next one which will be 3/8 inch aluminum rod.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Welcome to the SSF! Enjoy your new shooter.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

First, Welcome to the forum. That is a cool looking slingshot.

BTW, just one suggestion how about lowering the work height ?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I like the hook at the bottom, looks like it would really aid stability.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice work. I would like to hear how you made it.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Very nicely made.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Good job, love the bent end!


----------



## esclark76 (Mar 14, 2012)

e~shot said:


> First, Welcome to the forum. That is a cool looking slingshot.
> 
> BTW, just one suggestion how about lowering the work height ?


I will have to look into that when I start working on the next one.


----------



## esclark76 (Mar 14, 2012)

M_J said:


> I like the hook at the bottom, looks like it would really aid stability.


It is very stable and the hooked end helps anchor it in your hand.


----------



## esclark76 (Mar 14, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Nice work. I would like to hear how you made it.
> 
> Cheers,
> Northerner


I am actually surprised at how quick everything went. All I needed was a good sized vise, a propane torch for heating up the metal, a 4lb. hammer(for when things went wrong), a pipe wrench, and a couple of other wrenches to help with bending. Its kinda funny since it took longer to get everything together then it did to build it....lol!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice job ... looks professional. With my arthritis, I would not be able to handle forks that high with hammer grip. But it is probably comfortable for the young toughs among us!!! Have you considered making one with countoured wooden grips? I know the parachord is easier to do and may come in handy in some situations, but I am partial to wood myself.

I am curious as to why you opted for the ring fork tips (like the Chinese slingshots) as opposed to the simple prong on North American style wire frames. I have both and do not notice a lot of difference in the way they shoot. I usually associate the ring style with the small diameter Chinese tubes and the simple prong with larger diameter tubes. But I note you are using the ring style with large tubes. Just curious to know if you find in difference in the way it shoots.

Hope to see a lot more of your work.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

e~shot said:


> First, Welcome to the forum. That is a cool looking slingshot.
> 
> BTW, just one suggestion how about lowering the work height ?


and clean up the very rough ends on your forks, those are band eaters, nice job. and welcome


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice work. I have a set of those bands on a trumark s9, anything you hit with those is gonna get hit hard.


----------



## esclark76 (Mar 14, 2012)

Charles said:


> Nice job ... looks professional. With my arthritis, I would not be able to handle forks that high with hammer grip. But it is probably comfortable for the young toughs among us!!! Have you considered making one with countoured wooden grips? I know the parachord is easier to do and may come in handy in some situations, but I am partial to wood myself.
> 
> I am curious as to why you opted for the ring fork tips (like the Chinese slingshots) as opposed to the simple prong on North American style wire frames. I have both and do not notice a lot of difference in the way they shoot. I usually associate the ring style with the small diameter Chinese tubes and the simple prong with larger diameter tubes. But I note you are using the ring style with large tubes. Just curious to know if you find in difference in the way it shoots.
> 
> ...


First I would like to thank everyone for their compliments!!! I really appreciate them.

Charles, wooden handles are awesome, I just don't have the space and equipment to make them right now. As far as the ringed tips go, its pretty much personal preference and I believe that it would be easier to change out bands/tubing. I have a Marksman shooter with the prong ends and haven't noticed much of a difference either when shooting. I am working on getting some theraband tubing so I am using the trumark bands for now.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

that looks impressive, very symmetrical


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice job with the bending.


----------

